# Barn Fresh 1936 Monark Silver King



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2016)

Found this time capsule. 1936 Monark Silver King found hanging upside down in a barn. The daughter of the owner had to climb on the hood of a 40's Ford to get it down. This thing is in amazing shape. 

Notice how nice the chrome is on the rims and fenders, that was after a light wash.

Check out the leather bag stuffed in the springs...I assume to keep from springing so much. 

Btw, need some truss rods 

Thanks,
Tyler








































Hanging in barn 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice! Dig that checkered sidewall chaintread!


----------



## bikebozo (Jan 13, 2016)

is it the one from atlanta
??


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2016)

bikebozo said:


> is it the one from atlanta
> ??




Yes, she contacted me about it after posting it on Craigslist. Her CL price was too high so it didn't get much interest. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2016)

By the way I need the SK truss rods.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chitown (Jan 13, 2016)

Nice grab.

Are those National Lock Co pedals? I got a pair off a similar frame. Very unique "step" design and pretty rare.


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 13, 2016)

chitown said:


> Nice grab.
> 
> Are those National Lock Co pedals? I got a pair off a similar frame. Very unique "step" design and pretty rare.




Yes they are, I'm glad you asked. I noticed them today when cleaning them. Very cool looking.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chitown (Jan 14, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Check out the leather bag stuffed in the springs...I assume to keep from springing so much.




That saddle is a married-piece, jerry-rigged. I think the main frame and the saddle/pan are original but the spring hardware is from a different saddle or saddles. It's cool in that it tells a story of some kid fixing his broken saddle with stuff he had access to instead of getting correct replacement springs/frames. 

I think the chain guard might not be original also. This looks like an aluminum aftermarket piece vs the steel original type. There are slight differences in the design from the original ones also.

I've got some steel truss rods that came from a model M537 which was the cheapest one in '37. Yours is a '36 M2 which had the aluminum truss rods. The '36 base model M5, didn't even have truss rods at all. Good luck with finding those. What are your plans for her?


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 14, 2016)

chitown said:


> That saddle is a married-piece, jerry-rigged. I think the main frame and the saddle/pan are original but the spring hardware is from a different saddle or saddles. It's cool in that it tells a story of some kid fixing his broken saddle with stuff he had access to instead of getting correct replacement springs/frames.
> 
> I think the chain guard might not be original also. This looks like an aluminum aftermarket piece vs the steel original type. There are slight differences in the design from the original ones also.
> 
> I've got some steel truss rods that came from a model M537 which was the cheapest one in '37. Yours is a '36 M2 which had the aluminum truss rods. The '36 base model M5, didn't even have truss rods at all. Good luck with finding those. What are your plans for her?




Chainguard is steel. 

Yeah, the seat is really cool. Left it as is. 

I'm keeping the bike for now! I'll track down the right truss rods.








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frankster41 (Jan 14, 2016)

American Vintage Bicycle Supply said:


> Chainguard is steel.
> 
> Yeah, the seat is really cool. Left it as is.
> 
> ...




The owner probably kept his stash in there!!!!!


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 14, 2016)

frankster41 said:


> The owner probably kept his stash in there!!!!!




I better look inside it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

